# How to Spend One Trillion Dollars (Infographic)



## Geek (Oct 31, 2010)

*How to Spend One Trillion Dollars (Infographic)*


----------



## beautytobsess (Nov 1, 2010)

THanks. That is some good info...


----------



## jodevizes (Nov 7, 2010)

Jeez, you'd think with all that they could have sqeezed enough for a Ferrari for me.


----------

